# C40 B stay - Epoxy and Paint flaking off the seatstay/dropout..



## SPC (May 4, 2004)

I have a 2002 C40 World Championship Edition with Record and love riding the bike... I've done about 7-8000km of riding (mostly training and some races) over 18months and have never crashed the bike .... I'm under 170lb and ride smoothly....

However I have recently noticed that the paint and epoxy is starting to flake off the connection between the Carbon B-stay and the rear alloy dropout on both sides. I was wondering if anyone else has experienced this problem... so far the problem is only aesthetic, and structurally, I can't tell any difference as it still feels solid ... but was wondering if it is a common 'defect' or 'wear and tear' of the C40 B Stay design...

It's almost like epoxy has compacted and is coming out of the gap that it filled...

Anyone else had this problem? I had the bike sent directly over from Italy (I live in Hong Kong) and don't particulary want to send it back unless it it serious...

Any advice is helpful...


----------

